# Samsung LN-S4692D LCD TV - Black Screen



## tomreedjr (Dec 3, 2009)

The screen is black the instant the TV is turned on. However, I still get sound and the LED Backlights are on.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi tomreedjr


Check all your cable connections make sure they are not loose or disconnected. Scan different stations and see if there is a picture, if not make sure that vcr's, DVD players, x-box, play stations etc, are off and the t.v is set to the proper playing mode. Should everything check out and still you have no picture, unplug your set from the wall and press the power button from the set for 2 min. This will drain the excess power from the capacitors and the set will go into it's default settings, then turn on the set from the power button on the t.v, not the remote, and see if the picture came back.


post back your findings.


----------



## tomreedjr (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. I forgot to mention that I have various other input sources (PC, DVD, Wii, cable, and DVR) to check. All fail and have the same black screen with sound. I did the 2 minute unplug. I was hopefull, but it did not work.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Check your computer settings and set it to the default mode make sure that everything is turned off, at best disconnected from the set. Can you get a menu screen when the set is turned on ? Can you see access to the firmware? If not, then the picture circuit within the set is faulty. If the menu screen does come up set everything to it's default settings so there's maybe a chance that it would work and then you can diagnose the rest of your equipment. If all else fails then the set has to be brought to a qualified technician to be serviced.


----------



## tomreedjr (Dec 3, 2009)

I cannot get a menu to appear. Nor does the source or channels appear in the upper left corner when I turn it on. I will disconnect everything when I get home and repeat the 2 minute power off cycle.


----------



## tomreedjr (Dec 3, 2009)

Nothing worked. I am assuming the TV is dead. So , I am purchasing a Samsung LN46A650


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Did you check with your supplier? Maybe there is an extended warranty. I know that some companies give 3 years warranty on PC Monitors , not sure about TV's


----------

